# Follow-up re: Hunter Safety Certificate



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Boehr, I know many western states require a hunter safety certificate and accept ours readily. My question is can anyone take the experienced hunter test and receive the certificate w/o taking the hunter safety class?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, not anyone. Some may be able but it depends on the circumstances. If you have a situation in mind, give me the details.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

My thinking was this, I don't have a hunters safety certificate, I fell under the guidelines of being born too long ago and having held numerous licenses prior to this law. So is it possible for me to opt for the experienced hunter test as opposed to taking the class?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, if you were born prior to 1960 and have previously purchased hunting licenses you can just take the test to be issued a card.


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

Boehr,
The law states born before 1960, or if you have had a license before or a current hunters saftey cerificate from a class after 1994 correct? I had hunter saftey when I was a freshman in hs at the local middle school they gave it. I had a licsense for the 94 season hunted then left michigan. I certainly hope I am well within the law.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't understand where the year 1994 comes from? If you were born prior to 1960 and have a previous hunting license then your OK. If you have had a hunter safety class, no matter how long ago, then your OK. Doesn't matter if you left the state and came back or whatever, providing you still took the class at some point or born prior to 1960.

Most, if not all western states require a hunter safety card even if you were born in 1901.

Maybe I'm not understanding your question but, the answers above is how I did understand what you were asking.


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

yeah you answered it. I just thought I read somewhere that you had to have hunters saftey post 1994 or had a liscense issued to you in the past. either way I am good just didn't want to find out I was Illegal due to a technicality


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Even though I didn't need to I took the course with my son in 95. I have since lost my card, Anybody know how I can get it replaced? Nice to have in case I hit the lottery and start chasing elk in New Mexico or something


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Randy...if you took the course in 95 I strongly suspect you are on the computer. E-mail me at [email protected] and I will get a new card sent to you.

I need in your e-mail:

Full Name
Address
Date of Birth
Social Security Number
Phone number so I can call you if there is some problem or....

You can call me at the office next week at 616-685-6851 and talk to me or my secretary or contact your local District Office.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Thanks for the offer Boehr, I mentioned to the wife about your offer. She "suggested" that I look for mine again before you go through the trouble, And the only place that she thinks that I did not look is the attic," And oh by the way as long as you are up there you might as well give it a good cleaning" So thanks again Boehr, No I really mean it, You are a real pal,  Guess I better get started. Hey maybe I can find that "lost" stack of real American literature that I started saving as a teenager You know the one, with the "rabbit" on every cover.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It's not that much trouble. Once I have the information is takes all of about 3 minutes but whatever you decide.


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

I think Randy just wants an excuse to look for his old mags...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

just curious, why is it possible to buy a hunting license without having a hunters safety course. my buddy never had one and walked right into a chain sporting goods store and bought a small game and deer license. like you said it should be in the computor so i think that it would show up as him never having taken a course.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The computer I'm talking about is not the license computer. Two different computers. I look it up in a data base. If you look at your license where you sign it you will find that your signature indicates you are saying you qualify for the license purchased, hunter safety etc. It is also a violation to use a license that is not signed.


----------



## Lever (Sep 8, 2005)

Boehr,


I lost my certificate many years ago. Would a western state accept my credentials as having been an instructor of hunter safety in Michigan in order to meet their requirements?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

To the best of my knowledge the western states will not accept an instructor card.


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

Can't speak for the rest of the Western States, but I think we are all similar. Here in Idaho, all new hunters born after Jan. 1, 1975 need to take a hunter safety course. Non-Resident hunters can purchase an Idaho license if they completed a hunter safety course (if born after 1-1-1975), or HAS OR HAS HAD A HUNTING LICENSE FROM ANOTHER STATE. You would not need to show proof of hunter safety if you have or have had a Michigan license. IDaho also requires a bowhunter education class for archery permits. You do not need to take the course if you have had a archery specific permit from any state in the past. I have not heard of anyone not being able to get a license here because they failed to produce a hunter safety card (not counting new hunters of course). Hope this helps.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I took the course about 1973, at the Mooreville General store, during the small game hunting season. The owner sold us hunting our small game license right there, and the instructer said we would recieve our certificate in the mail in a few weeks. I never recieved the certificate, but never needed it because I could produce my previous license.
Would the DNR have any records from that far back?
I was born in 1959.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If the instructor actually sent in the information and if they (DNR) had the records it would only be on micro-fish. You need to call Lansing and talk to the Hunter Safety Section.


----------

